# Improve the situation



## Staarkali

Hello all,

how to say _improve the situation_ in Chinese?


----------



## coconutpalm

改善状况
However, we need a context in case of some alteration of the exact wording.


----------



## Staarkali

For example, _I am searching for a new job to improve my situation_ (as in standard living)


----------



## nichec

Staarkali said:


> For example, _I am searching for a new job to improve my situation_ (as in standard living)


 
提高生活品質 can be a possibility in your context.


----------



## xiaolijie

Here is what's come to my mine but I think it needs improvement:
为了改善生活（一些），我想找一份新工作.


----------



## kareno999

xiaolijie said:


> Here is what's come to my mine but I think it needs improvement:
> 为了改善生活（一些），我想找一份新工作.


I vote for this one, but without 一些。


----------



## Staarkali

Thanks for these suggestions people, my first choice was 提高情况

Now about in the business, let's say when discussion with the colleagues about how to improve a bad relationship with potiental client? I'd like _to improve the situation_


----------



## AVim

Staarkali said:


> Thanks for these suggestions people, my first choice was 提高情况



Hehe, 改善状况 may be suitable for many situations.


----------



## Staarkali

AVim said:


> Hehe, *改善状况* may be suitable for many situations.


Hey! That's a good one! Thanks for that


----------



## avlee

I'd say 换换心情(空气） instead.


----------



## nichec

avlee said:


> I'd say 换换心情(空气） instead.


 
That would be to "switch the mood", somehow I don't think that's what Staarkali meant, but I can be wrong, of course.


----------



## coconutpalm

I'm sorry, Avlee, but I disagree with you on this point.
Staarkali, if I didin't misunderstand him, is asking for the translation of "improve the bad relationship/situation".
换换心情/空气 is a way to calm oneself down in a quarrel or bad mood.


----------



## Staarkali

Yeah, I mean how to improve the situation as in _how to improve the sales in the end_

But I didn't know either how to say calm down the atmosphere, thanks for it as well


----------



## avlee

Hmmm, if it is for 'improve relationship', my version is apparenlty not suitable but still works as a less formal colloquial sentence when people want to change their current not-so-good status by getting another job.


----------



## kareno999

nichec said:


> That would be to "switch the mood", somehow I don't think that's what Staarkali meant, but I can be wrong, of course.


Agree with you.


----------



## kenny4528

Staarkali said:


> Thanks for these suggestions people, my first choice was 提高情况


 
This doesn't make sense; you can also try to use 改善現況.


----------



## xuyingping33

改善关系/改变僵局  不更好
=améliorer les relations


----------

